# A friendly nibble...



## graficoartista31 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey guys...

I have a wierd question. Is it a good sign for my older dog, during play with our new puppy, to nibble on the puppys neck? I know that opening the whole mouth and placing it on the dogs neck is a play thing, but I noticed this nibbling action. Kinda like how you would eat one of those TINY BABY CORN ON THE COBS. Wierd huh. Has anyone ever seen this and is it a good sign?

My pup is still a baby (11weeks) so he just lays on his back most of the time when my older dog plays with him, but this nibbling is a bit wierd. Is this normal? The puppy doesnt cry or whine so I asume its ok. Any thoughts?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Dogs use their teeth in play but, as the pack Alpha, it is your right and responsibility to set pack rules. So if you think the game has gone on long enough, stop it. The puppy should be separated from the older dog most of the time anyway. This is so it bonds more to you than the dog.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

skelaki said:


> The puppy should be separated from the older dog most of the time anyway. This is so it bonds more to you than the dog.


I disagree with this. While it's good to have times set aside for interaction with each individual dog (even as adults), they shouldn't be seperated most of the time. IMO, they should be together most of the time. Your older dog will teach your new dog a lot of valuble "life lessons".
I agree that it sounds like just play though.


----------



## threedognite (Feb 10, 2007)

*nibbling*

You didn't say if your older dog is male or female. Either way, the older dog is letting the pup know that he/she (older dog) is the higher ranking dog. If your older dog is a female, she is showing the pup that she is the higher ranking dog and she also might be 'mothering' the pup. As long as the older dog isn't hurting the pup, I wouldn't worry about the nibbling.
I wouldn't leave the two alone though. If your older dog is a male and the pup is also a male, there is a possibility of territorial and rank aggression. Same with two females. 
Just a side note:
Be sure not to 'favor' the pup. Your older dog should always be greeted first, treated first, petted first, etc. The pup is a low ranking member of your pack and if you show favoritism towards the puppy, the older dog will let the pup know at some point in time that it (older dog) is not happy about this.
You might see them playing nice one moment but all of a sudden the older dog is posturing the pup in a very dominant manner even to the point of injuring the pup. My oldest dog did this to my youngest dog when she was a puppy. Even though I always show affection to the first dog before the other two, he wanted to show the puppy that HE was top dog. They were out in the back yard and started running around together. Before I knew it, the big dog was running into the puppy as hard as he could (he weighs 140 lbs), knocking her onto the ground. Then he would stand over her with his mouth almost covering her entire face! I calmly walked out, called him to me and from that moment on, I watch them. The pup is now a year old and occasionally the big dog will chase her and try to knock her down. I think when it happens now, it's because the younger dog is 'egging' him on. She will grab his tail with her teeth and hang on, jump on his back, bite his ears and try her best to get him to play with her. No one could blame him if he growls at her to stop!!!


----------



## graficoartista31 (Feb 16, 2007)

threedognite said:


> You didn't say if your older dog is male or female. QUOTE]
> 
> They are both male and I noticed my older one also walking over the pup and putting his privates in the pups face. My older ones tale always wags so i know he isn't angry. Is this a welcome to play? They seem to play well. My older one is 30lbs and the pup is 5lbs. So i do have to watch them but most of the time he is ok. My older one was raised around other family dogs so he is well socialized. The nibbling is wierd, but the pup doesnt cry and when he is able to get up, will chase my older ones tail. So all is ok. I just noticed the "SNIFF MY PRIVATE! Now lets play!" action and the nibbling. Who knows, maybe he is giving the pup a massage.


----------

